# I got prescribed Zoloft, but...



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

Now what? I've read so much shit about SSRIs and DPDR that I just have no idea what to do. It's supposed to be for my anxiety, but if it's gonna fuck up my DR, it might as well be like treating someone's fear of bees by throwing a wasp's nest in their face. Any advice?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Normally if you treat the underlying anxiety the DP/DR fades...The DP/DR is a result of anxiety...SSRIs are very affective at treating anxiety!

By the way give it at least 8 weeks to build in your system and have its proper effects...


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

Zoloft was the first med I was ever on. I will say it did get me to a better place. It did make me super tired though. Lexapro helped me the best. Don't expect a miracle though. You have to giv e the meds time to work. It might now make the dpdr go away per say but it will help you not care as much and get out more. Then eventually the dpdr starts to lift.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

Honestly SSRI's are trial an error, the good thing about them though is that the side effects are minimal, and when i say minimal, i mean compared to other anti depressants, such as TCA's.

It really cant hurt to try a couple doses of Zoloft, if it makes you feel worse, don't take it, the worst thing that can happen though is that it makes you feel better, the benefits outweigh the risks. SSRI's sometimes help people with DPD immensely!


----------



## Death By Dreaming (Aug 9, 2014)

At the moment, the only thing that's bugging me is the growth stunting side effect. Don't really want to risk it while I'm in the middle of a growth spurt... :/


----------

